# Anyone here do audio mastering/production work?



## hooptiesaregreat (Oct 4, 2005)

I have a pair of Yamaha HS-80m's nearfields, that I absolutely love. Only problem is, the ouptut below say 63hz rolls off rather quickly. Has anyone designed a sub that would be cheap to build, and would mate nicely with my mains?


----------

